# Kindle Fire HDX 7 & 8.9 Launched



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

Amazon released HDX and its now for preorder in their website

*g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/dp/2013/KA/ka-slate-01-lg-hover.jpg


*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/dp/2013/KA/feature-cs._V357418975_.jpg

I hope it comes in India too...Amazon.in 
the specs are eye popping 

Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" Tablet - Best Movie Tablet, Gaming Tablet, and Business Tablet

*Specs:* Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 7 specs


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2013)

^An awesome Tablet at the same time awesomely priced at Premium...
Cost is too high.Better if at Rs.20k or so.

What is the capacity of RAM for HDX8.9" Tablet by Kindle?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is the capacity of RAM for HDX8.9" Tablet by Kindle?


2GB for HDX7 & 8.9
better to import from US (cost will around 24k for 8.9)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah Friend got it(2GB RAM),actually the product tour video itself is amazing and excellent.

Are you leaving out the central excise + other taxes or included in Rs.24k?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Are you leaving out the central excise + other taxes or included in Rs.24k?


if u import it then consider those instead get through friends or relatives in US.that way u will get it in exact Rs/$ rate


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

What is the expected prices of nexus 2nd Gen in India. But 20k is kinda confusing whether to go for it or not.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Kindle Fire HDX 7 &amp; 8.9 Launched*

A worthy contender for N7 2013 (if its released) and Retina mini.

Should be the first sub 20k Snapdragon 800 device in India. 

Sad that services like Amazon Prime are not available here..

Media content also seems to be quite expensive. I doubt it will succeed much in India.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 25, 2013)

Hdx 8.9 sounds amazing. Much better than the toy nexus 7 . Now confusion bw this and ipad air


----------



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

^Nexus 7 a toy compared to HDX 8.9?  No comments buddy.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Nexus 7 a toy compared to HDX 8.9?  No comments buddy.



I meant a toy in the sense that 7 inch is too small to really enjoy web browsing/ pdfs.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 26, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I meant a toy in the sense that 7 inch is too small to really enjoy web browsing/ pdfs.


It depends since you can't carry ipad in your pocket but you can carry nexus 7 with ease.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> It depends since you can't carry ipad in your pocket but you can carry nexus 7 with ease.



Pants pocket with ease: never. Jacket pocket: yea

Anyways 7 inch tabs are redundant for me now as full sized tablets are becoming lighter every generation. One of the other great things especialy abt a 10 in android tab is u can connect mouse n keyboard to make it a laptop. ( yeah yeah it cant do stuff like i7 lappy does but.it does make user input process very easy when needed)


----------



## $hadow (Oct 26, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Pants pocket with ease: never. Jacket pocket: yea
> 
> Anyways 7 inch tabs are redundant for me now as full sized tablets are becoming lighter every generation. One of the other great things especialy abt a 10 in android tab is u can connect mouse n keyboard to make it a laptop. ( yeah yeah it cant do stuff like i7 lappy does but.it does make user input process very easy when needed)


Well all these are personal preferences I have both mini and nexus and always find nexus more useful to me in terms of portability.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Kindle Fire HDX 7 &amp; 8.9 Launched*



quagmire said:


> A worthy contender for N7 2013 (if its released) and Retina mini.


N7 2013 might be a contender to HDX 7 but can't succeed them in specs


----------



## quagmire (Oct 28, 2013)

^Next July baby, next July..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Next July baby, next July..



what next july? nexus new  version?


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2013)

^Yeah. N7 2013 is almost twice as fast N7 2012.. So I predict N7 2014 to be better..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Yeah. N7 2013 is almost twice as fast N7 2012.. So I predict N7 2014 to be better..



off-course N7 2013 is better than N7 2012...
i was comparing it with HDX 7 & 8.9


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Review: Amazon Kindle Fire HDX Review and Giveaway
I'm impressed by the packaging of Amazon...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2013)

when it will be released in India?
on ebay HDX8.9 is overpriced 


*Q: Can we install .apk files from PC in Kindle Fire?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2013)

HDX 7 32GB is available @ Rs 20,490
and 16GB Rs 16990

what u think is it worth?

also is the screen scratch resistant?


----------

